# Vin location



## bills65 (Dec 21, 2014)

Is there another vin code location besides the door pillar on a 65 Gto


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

Unfortunately, no. If the frame is original, there will be a partial vin number stamped on top of the left rear rail. Very tough to see if the body is still on the frame.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

bills65 said:


> Is there another vin code location besides the door pillar on a 65 Gto


is yours missing or altered?


----------



## bills65 (Dec 21, 2014)

needed a vin verification , car now registered thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

bills65 said:


> needed a vin verification , car now registered thanks


How about the PHS documentation for your car. I would think that would be another way to verify it.


----------



## bills65 (Dec 21, 2014)

I have the PHS documentation but dmv did not care , I am on the road now


----------

